# How Did You Get Or Come About Your User Name On Here?



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

HOWDY GANG! WELL I GOT MY NAME {nickname} MANY MOONS AGO WHEN I WAS A VERY YOUNG RHINO BRAT I LIKED THIS GIRL NAMED CAROL CORBETT AND CAME UP TO HER ONE DAY IN MY YOUTH, AND PINCHED HER BUTT AND KISSED HER CHEEK {on the face guys!} AND THEN SHE SLAPPED MY FACE AND SAID STAY AWAY YOUR BIG AND UGLY LIKE A RHINO:lol: ALL OF MY FRIENDS WERE THERE AND HIT THE FLOOR LOL AND THE NAME STUCK WITH ME EVER SINCE! AND I LOVE IT, THE NEXT DAY MY MOM GOT ME A COMIC BOOK, SHE KNEW I LIKED SPIDERMAN, AND IT WAS Spider-Man #41 THE HORNS OF THE RHINO. WOW DID I FREAK OUT:woohoo: AND I HAVE KEPT THE NICKNAME SINCE I'VE BEEN ABOUT 6 OR 7 YRS. OLD. I GOT EVERY RHINO ACTION FIGURE AND JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING ELSE OF HIM TOO. I STARTED COLLECTING RHINO"S{the animal} BUT LOST MOST OF THEM IN THE FIRE I HAD WELL ENUFF ABOUT ME LET ME HEAR ABOUT YOUR TALL TALE ON YOUR USER NAME OR NICKNAME :tongue: HAVE A GREAT DAY AND MODEL ON!!!! MY FRIENDS......LATER......RHINO#1:devil:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Mine is simple.I just tried to register and was unfamiliar on how to do so .I would have come up with something better if I had more experince at the time.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

"SuperStud" and "StudMuffin" were already taken


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> "SuperStud" and "StudMuffin" were already taken


I had that problem, too, Perf!  Actually, being an ambious little spudgornik even as far back as 1999 I just decided to use my own name. I based that decision on my standard policy of "It seemed like a good idea at the time."

Mark McG.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Mine was easy to remember -- although for boards I've joined in the last couple of years I use "Experiment 626" or some variation thereof, taken from Disney's _Lilo & Stitch_.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

I just took it from my favorite Aurora kit - Forgotten Prisoner.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

My muscle car:a 1971 plymouth gtx......blue of course.

BRIAN


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Mine was the result of a Polar Lights board contest. We were expecting our first baby at the time and Hooty came up with the name 'Big Daddy' in homage to Ed Roth, the hobby, and the arrival of our new son.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Night-Owl because I tend to be up late.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It was a fairly easy choice, since my real name is Max Schenk.


What?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Board members were discussing an Aurora Zorro repop and I wanted to quickly add my vote. It was the first name I could think of.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Nom De Plume*

Simple enough for me I live in Arizona and I am a model builder. On other sites it is a variation there of.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I had just built a PL Seaview when I discovered this board. It's also my all-time favorite sub and because I do have a view of the ocean every day, the moniker was & is appropriate.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Mine actually stems from eveil bay which my girlfreind introduced me too. She was Ducky996 since her love centered around the Ducati motorcycle which are commonly known as DUCKS. The 996 being her favorite. Well I sort of hi-jacked her username after I found out I could get models off of evilbay. Finks being my favorite of all (of course). One of my sellers (which turned into a friend) had the same interest in kits and one day he dubbed me "Duck Fink"......and it stuck.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

"John P" was taken.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I haven't figured it out yet. :freak:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I copied from my dad.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

have a '71 Torino cobrajet sitting in my garage.


----------



## lastastronaut (Jan 29, 2008)

*name came from where?*

I don't know really.Probably a conglomerate of a few different idea.
I used to have a youtube account under then name this Lonely Planet, and going with that theme of cold londely isolated desolation, and probably moreso the Major Tom character eatured in Bowie's space Oddity, I liked the idea of it.....then theres that crazy bruce dern's character adrift in a sea of forever.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

My came from being the lead vocalist in a southern-fried rock and roll band. you can see yours truly, big and ugly, at the below link. The video is from a show when we opened for Foghat. Feel free to check out the other vids and, of course, heckle away to your hearts content!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gthbasicwjA

Wayne


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Simple, my name is David Dooley and I am Trekkie


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I'm a pug fan (I will always have one) and when I started producing video (1994) I needed a production name and a pal of mine came up with Pugknows Productions and drew such a cool pug pic for me I kept the name.
Yow
Rob Monster Model review


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

i was listening to rob zombie when i was signing up


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mine came from my love of monsters and building monster models as a kid.
Now as a man...it seemed obvious what username I should use.

MMM


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Mine is exactly what it seems. The NightSky. Because I have always been infatuated with The night sky.I'm always looking up if its dark.... I just get lost and thats where the name came from


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I was having trouble with the Polar Lights NX-01.
The "o1" is a typo of course, its supposed to be 01.
but thats how i registered and i guess there is no changing it


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i was beckwith ( my name ) then i forgot my password one day and couldn't re-register with the same name so i went with beck ( and wrote down my password and put it ...... aw crap!! :freak: )
hb


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark McGovern was also taken.  


RK


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

I know, you don't read much of me; I generally just lurk and read. Been around since the late nineties when PL began the repops.

My character (and general beliefs) come from the book "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand. Read it, and get what it's saying and it will change your life. Did mine. Steve Ditko (Spiderman) read it in the sixties and no one's ever heard from him again.

You take the good with the...

Anyway, the great philosophical thought that was revealed in the book is that "there are no contradictions, one of your premises is wrong".

I find this incredibly applicable to the current A-Corp soap opera that is transpiring (not to bring THAT up).

And ShadOAB, eMail me will you? Let's chat, Jim.

Cheers,

"Who is John Galt?"


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Believe it or not, I have a strange desire to collect Aurora figure kits. So far, I have a grand total of 15. Anyone out there got some for sale? Anyone..............?    
Chris.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm a Left Hander, Living in Ohio.... fairly straightforward.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Because Modelnerds are way uncool !!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Rebel Rocker- :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
That clip ROCKS!!!!
Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Lack of imagination.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Same as above.Thank you Chris


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Lack of imagination.


Somehow, I have trouble believing that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Mine is simple.I just tried to register and was unfamiliar on how to do so .I would have come up with something better if I had more experince at the time.


Same...but then Mark McGovern called me Mcdee in a post and since then that's how I've been signing off....believe you me I've been called a lot worse!
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"Zombie" because I'm a fan of Rob Zombie's music and zombie films in general, "61" is the year I was born. In 2001 I created the name when I registered on eBay, and I've used it on every forum I've joined since.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

My dog. His name is Norm and he's a Little Black Dog.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mine originally with my logon for a certain online auction site, where I was primarily hunting for Gamera vinyl figures. And Gamera being a giant monster, in japanese daikaju, seemed a good choice and was not used by anyone else. 

Just to make it easy for myself to remember, it is now my online bb identity. and I'm a largish chap, too...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I had no choice, my parents named me.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

beck said:


> i was beckwith ( my name ) then i forgot my password one day and couldn't re-register with the same name so i went with beck ( and wrote down my password and put it ...... aw crap!! :freak: )


You wouldn't happen to have any of that "jewels of sound" stuff I could score, would you?

(If you don't "get it," you're not a Trekkie!)

Displaying an utter lack of creativity, I simply used my first name and part of my last name. If I were picking a username now, I might go with something a bit more imaginative, like "MyPoorKrell" or "AerialBusDriver" or "DeadRedshirt."


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, my name, at the time seemed like a good idea... in retro... maybe not so much.

This was the only time I did that.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Being a Star Trek fan, I wanted something to relate to the show. 

I became NTRPRZ way back around 1992 when I first signed on with AOL. I've graduated way beyond that, but still use it. 

Jeff


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Traumatic brain injury


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Pretty much self-explanatory. I lurked a bit at first and found I didn't build as profusely as most members, as I was absent the day they passed out ambition. I basically just "dabbled" with models as the mood strikes me, so there ya go.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

"Frankenstein" was my first model ... ever! .. no planes, cars, or ships before that. I guess I would have been about 7 or 8 years old at the time. I got it pretty much when it first came out. It made a huge impression on me, and although I have certainly built other types of models, figure kits were, are, and always will be closest to my heart.

So .. in honour of that particular model that started it all off when I was a boy ... well, there you have it.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Reb, 
I caught your video, anyone ever mention you bear a certain resemblance to Rod Steiger ??


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Been playing guitar for 34 years and got the name maybe 20 years ago from the way I played. As I get older, I prefer feel to flash and don't play the lightening fast licks all the time anymore, but I'm still 'Frets pretty much everywhere I go.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well mine pretty much evolved over time. When I was in Boy scouts as a wee lad, I had a bad overbite and one of my good friends would call me the rad rat, and basically after many changes I basically settled on Ratmaster2000. Pretty boring eh.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I used to teach at a college where one of the receptionists used to call me "Dr. Brad", instead of my last name. So when I signed up here, and "Brad" seemed too boring (or whatever), I went with the obviously more exciting choice of "Dr. Brad" (sarcasm alert). Pretty gripping story.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Wow!!!!!!*

HOLY *HIT, BATMAN! WHAT A GREAT THREAD!:thumbsup: DID NOT THINK I WOULD GET THIS MANY REPLYS ALL OF THEM ARE SO COOL AND FUNNY,REBEL ROCKER YOU DO LOOK LIKE ME IN A WAY, BIG & UGLY:lol: , ONLY YOU HAVE MORE GREY FUR ON TOP THEN I DO PLUS I'VE GOT MORE RHINO ARMOR THEN YOU DO BRO. AND YOU NEED TO GET YOUR BUTT DOWN MY OLD HOMETOWN IN DAYTONA BEACH FOR BIKE WEEK! YOUR TUNES ARE GREAT AND THE BIKER BABES WILL BE JUMPING ALL OVER YOU:dude: DOWN THERE YA'ALL! YAHOO! KEEP SENDING MORE REPLYS BOYS AND GIRLS, THANKS........LATER......RHINO!:devil:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I came up with my name for a few reasons, As a nod to one of my favorite episodes of star trek Mirror Mirror, where the evil spock has a beard,a nod to the band spocks beard, spock is my favorite character from classic trek, & the name just sounds WHACK :dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

normlbd said:


> My dog. His name is Norm and he's a Little Black Dog.


 Never would have guessed. I've been pronouncing your handle "Normal Bud." :lol:


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

My name is Roland and my user name is Roland. That's the whole story.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Many years ago when I accidentally stumbled upon the internet, the first place that ever asked for a registration name was a Disney site. After determining that almost every Disney character name was taken (surprise!), I finally end up with (Professor) Arronax from "20,000 Leagues under the Sea."

After that, whenever I needed a registration name, I couldn't be bothered to think of a new one. Plus when you're old like me, the fewer things you need to remember, the better.

And I really like the name because it allows me to be _completely_ anonymous on the web!

Jim James
Orlando FL


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

flyingfrets said:


> Been playing guitar for 34 years and got the name maybe 20 years ago from the way I played. As I get older, I prefer feel to flash and don't play the lightening fast licks all the time anymore, but I'm still 'Frets pretty much everywhere I go.


Frets,

I started playing guitar seroiusly about 34 years ago too! I've never been a very fast player though. Jerry Hahn lives in my neighborhood, mabey you heard of his jazz/rock fusion group of the late 60's called The Brotherhood. He can still play fast when he wants to. Old age hasn't slowed him down, yet. 

All thebest,
Roland


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I CHOSE MY USERNAME BASED ON SOMETHING A FRIEND OF MINE {Dave Ryan} SAID TO ME QUITE A FEW YEARS AGO ABOUT MY WORK BENCH AND MODELS I'D BUILT AT THE TIME. HE SAID I SHOULD NAME MY WORKBENCH GRIFFWORKS SHIPYARDS!!!! I CHOSE IT {my username} WHEN I FIRST SIGNED UP WITH AOL AND HAVE USED IT ON EVERY FORUM SINCE THAT TIME {1997}.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

Back in the early 80s a couple of friends and I used to self-publish comics. They were the typical self indulgent stories about our friends and ourselves. In one comic I was depicted as pretty drunks and under the influence and slurring my words, so Brian became brine. I have been using "brine" as my nickname since then. Of course with the internet many times your "real" nickname is already taken, so i do a variation one it. The hard part is remembering which version for each group!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

RHINO#1 said:


> HOLY *HIT, BATMAN! WHAT A GREAT THREAD!:thumbsup: DID NOT THINK I WOULD GET THIS MANY REPLYS ALL OF THEM ARE SO COOL AND FUNNY,REBEL ROCKER YOU DO LOOK LIKE ME IN A WAY, BIG & UGLY:lol: , ONLY YOU HAVE MORE GREY FUR ON TOP THEN I DO PLUS I'VE GOT MORE RHINO ARMOR THEN YOU DO BRO. AND YOU NEED TO GET YOUR BUTT DOWN MY OLD HOMETOWN IN DAYTONA BEACH FOR BIKE WEEK! YOUR TUNES ARE GREAT AND THE BIKER BABES WILL BE JUMPING ALL OVER YOU:dude: DOWN THERE YA'ALL! YAHOO! KEEP SENDING MORE REPLYS BOYS AND GIRLS, THANKS........LATER......RHINO!:devil:


And it is good to see you posting Rhino! Did you get a chance to start any of your new kits yet?


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

While I was looking over this site I got a email from a seller telling me he only had 6 Nosferatu's left.....and I was surprised nobody used it!


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Paint And Glue Not Included


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

The movie Blue Thunder


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have been playing Paul McCartney In A Beatles Tribute Band...So..

Beatle ...Paul


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

My mom and dad....


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> Hey Reb,
> I caught your video, anyone ever mention you bear a certain resemblance to Rod Steiger ??


LOL!!! No, _that_ name has never come up, but, sometimes I wear a Chicago Blackhawks jersey and the audience thinks we're gonna do a roadshow of John Candy's _Summer Rental_!! 

Seeing as there are a lot of musicians among us, maybe some year for WF we could put together a WF-band, call it _The Glue Sniffers_!!! Play in the bar on Friday night. We may be a little heavy on bass players, but who cares!! _Big Bottom_ will be a great opening number!! LOL!

Anyway, RHINO, great thread! I always wondered what the stories were behind some of the names on here.

Wayne


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Thanks!!*

THANKS WAYNE:thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

beatlepaul said:


> I have been playing Paul McCartney In A Beatles Tribute Band...So..
> 
> Beatle ...Paul


Got a website for that Beatles Tribute band? Here in Chicagoland, we have a couple of really good ones. American English and Liverpool Legends. Got anything on youtube? I'd love to see some!

Wayne


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I was in the 9th grade when STAR TREK II The Wrath of Khan
was in the theatre. I did not hide the fact that I enjoyed watching
Star Trek. Three guys in my Algebra class ridiculed me and called
me "Captain Frank" in class. Rather than be hurt, or insulted 
by their comments, I embraced the nickname.
By 10th grade, when I would walk into our Geometry class, 
they would stand and salute. (I swear!) 
Senior year, everyone signed my yearbook "Captain".
I continued to use it through college.
Today, I try to use "Captain Frank" everytime I register for something on 
the internet.

(A mildly interesting aside: While working for the Home Depot
ten years ago, I never used "Captain" on my apron. One day,
a cashier was walking past my Paint Department and she said,
"Hi, Captain!". I don't know why she said that, but it was great!"


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool story Captain Frank. Turning ridicule into respect. Very good to hear. :thumbsup: 
Chris.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Got a website for that Beatles Tribute band? Here in Chicagoland, we have a couple of really good ones. American English and Liverpool Legends. Got anything on youtube? I'd love to see some!
> 
> Wayne


Unfortunately, you can't swing a dead cat(Not that I would do that!), without hitting a Beatles Tribute band anymore!

Anyhoo, Yes we do have a website,however it needs to be updated and such. I'll Pm you when it's ready.

High Regards,
BP


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*Auroranut* posted:



> Cool story Captain Frank. Turning ridicule into respect. Very good to hear.
> Chris.


Thank you!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Lack of imagination.....I think.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

The old timers will remember all the details, but for me I pretty much defaulted to the family name.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Mine was originally Jargonking but I messed up my registration and couldn't log back in so re-registered as Miniature Sun....taken from the name of a song by the great XTC.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

The last four numbers pretty much say it all.  :thumbsup:


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

My name refers to those Aurora boxes of long ago, and the superb Moebius / Monarch efforts of today. It also inadvertently points to my ultimate destination...  
LB


----------



## wanted2buyit (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, to be honest.

I never really concerned myself with online much. Outside of ebay, amazon and so forth, being online didn't really matter. 

So down the road a bit, I won the lottery. So I could just sit back, raise my daughter, go here and there and not have a solid care. 

Then by chance I was talking to someone and found out, polar lights, the people who re-made the kits I loved as a kid, had been sold... and to make matters worse... closed. 

So a few months back I freaked out. I needed to know more. Called my lawyer, and have them contact the current owners and offered 25 million. Then even raised it to higher amounts. And have them elate, they would want more for a division of a larger company that they payed a lot more for other divisions. And the one division in question was valued @ only 17 million. However because the offers were no where near the amount they wishes for (around 150 million.) They would rather close the division. 

Of course on a personal note, this has obviously taught me, even if you raise your offer, they will always tack on 50% more to try and get it, then get pissed when you tell them to shove it. 

So that's it. My name says it all.

I wanted to buy it. 

Kurt


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hi, Kurt! Welcome to the board, and, might I just add in passing, I am looking for a new best friend?!!? Wow, now _THAT'S_ a cool backstory!!

Wayne


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

This probably will seem obvious to everyone, but... I'm a big 'Batman' fan. "Duh..." you must be saying.

Well, that's probably not so unusual in _this_ day and age. There are plenty to go around. Join the club.

But, in my case, I have been a big Batman fan ever since the 1966 series debuted and I was a mere nine year old kid. When that series died, the once popular series became anathema to most kids my age... and I constantly took a ribbing for my devotion to the character. I was "Batman" when being "Batman" wasn't cool.


All through my teens, twenties, and into my thirties. Finally *Batman* came back into the public's favor when 1989 saw the Dark Knight brought back to the big screen. It wasn't a perfect film, but, the character that I had enjoyed reading in the comics was finally depicted in a movie in a more serious fashion! Batman had not only come back in vogue but he had become a 'respectable' icon.

I had never turned my back on the character. I was a Batman fan during the 'hard times' as well as during the present 'good times'. 
Aside from the Batman comic books that I had continued to buy, the other prized posessions that survived my childhood were my Aurora model kits of: Batman, the Batmobile, the Batboat, the Batcycle and a goodly number of original Batman Bubblegum cards, and my Batman school notebook 3-ring binder.
To my friends, I have always been 'Batman'... 

...and that pretty much decided, for me, my screen name here.










- GJS


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Kurt, I'll have to agree, that's a heck of a story! Sure beats mine! :lol: And welcome to HobbyTalk! Hankster & this motley crew area a good bunch to hang around with. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Mine should be pretty transparent. 

I owned probably two of the rarest 2nd gen Trans Am's, both Superduty 455's. Hence the online name. I don't own them now, but wish I did. Life goes on.

I too won the lottery last week, I pocketed the $5 though........

Chris


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Thanks!*

HOWDY GANG, WHAT A GREAT THREAD:woohoo: THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR STORYS AND TALL TALES:lol: ONCE AGAIN,THANKS....LATER....RHINO!:devil:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Roland said:


> Frets,
> 
> I started playing guitar seroiusly about 34 years ago too! I've never been a very fast player though. Jerry Hahn lives in my neighborhood, mabey you heard of his jazz/rock fusion group of the late 60's called The Brotherhood. He can still play fast when he wants to. Old age hasn't slowed him down, yet.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! I'm 47. Does that qualify as "old age"?!!? Seriously though, I'm still *able* to play the Metallica / Maiden type stuff. I just *prefer* Clapton / Page / Benson etc these days. 

Doesn't matter what you play, just keep playin' it!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I'm much younger than 47 at 44.  Jerry is 66, which isn't really that old. 

I always have always liked Jimi Page and George Benson, although they play way differnt types of music. My absolute favorites are Wes Montgomery and Joe Pass.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

wanted2buyit said:


> Well, to be honest.
> 
> I never really concerned myself with online much. Outside of ebay, amazon and so forth, being online didn't really matter.
> 
> ...


A HAHAHAHA AHAHAHA...good one! Your name fits just about any other e-bay-a-holic like I used to be.


----------



## BrotherFlounder (Sep 25, 2007)

My frat nickname is Flounder. And if you've seen Animal House...yeah.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello and welcome BF ! Tell us about your model preferences and show some of your work.


----------



## wanted2buyit (Dec 18, 2007)

Duck Fink said:


> A HAHAHAHA AHAHAHA...good one! Your name fits just about any other e-bay-a-holic like I used to be.



LoL
Ironiclly for a few years yes I was. But then I discovered some hobby shops will order whatever you want, even older stuff. So I pretty much look on ebay about 2-3 times a week, just to see what's floating around. 

Kurt


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I was named after a car.,....While attending ISU, one of my frat brothers called my Volkswagen the "Automobile" Soon he was saying "here comes Otto in his automobile" the name stuck..... my wife calls me otto...and it was a good german name that went well with Deichmueller


----------



## MedSpock (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, my nick is MedSpock first for Medicine and second... obvious, ´m a fan from Spock, but i´m building mostly Star Wars models.
Greetings from Chile


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi MedSpock, welcome to the forum. Nice to hear from someone in Chile.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Chile*

HOWDY MEDSPOCK,:thumbsup: DADDY RHINO USE TO DATE A WOMAN FROM CHILE, TALK ABOUT !!!!!!!! I CHEE WOW WOW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

My favorite film has always been "The Poseidon Adventure". So, I use poseidon a lot, as a username. As for my avatar, I've always liked Popeye. They both reatin the theme of the sea.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

My favorite monster and monster movie of all time is "Frankenstein" (1931). I've also always been amused by the many ways there are in the American English language to spell sounds. Hence:

PH - "F" sound as in philosopher
RANKEN - as in "FRANKENSTEIN" 
STIGN - as in "SIGN" with an "ST" in place of the "S"

I also purposefully didn't capitalize it because guess what? It's still pronounced the same!


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!*

THANKS AGAIN GANG:thumbsup:GREAT THREAD:woohoo:LATER.....RHINO:devil:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay, I'm a HUGE fan of the Prehistoric scenes of Aurora and I've always wanted a second run of new kits!!! The late Rick Wyatt, with the help of Dave Cockrums Stego drawing, sparked a new beginning. It didn't really take off until about 2 years ago with the release of another Cockrum drawing turned sculpt of the Parasaurolophus. Then Alchemy re-released the Steg again. I wanted to add to the mix and had the protoceratops and Iguanodon made. Since then, A whole flood of what-ifs were born. Don't believe me? check Trevor's (TAY666) site!
That's why the number "2" on the end of PRE_SCENES!

Steve


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

As far as my user name My hobby is diecast my first love is aircraft and my second is cars and the day I found out about HT I was doing some research for the cars and I just love mopars and I'm from arizona so I picked the name as far as the avatar I am a care taker of a cemetary so it sorta fits even though when I can I am gonna put the grim repper there when I can because people around here where I live call me the grim repper cause of my job dealing with dead people all the time


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

I was a station chief in (Fill in name of your favorite spot) in the 1960s pretty much mucking about in the international affairs of foreign countries whom we didn't like - meeting new, interesting people and liquidating the worst of the worst in "wet affairs". I was recruited by some people very much like THRUSH to do what THRUSH stood for. I am now retired, repented, and have forsaken my "old ways". I am a quiet, peaceful, family man in Atlanta, Georgia, or is it Phoenix, Arizonia? But I retain my moniker to remember the days gone by. THRUSH Central.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought it might have had something to do with a medical condition....(I kill me!!)

Chris.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

You know Chris you ARE the very FIRST to use that line! (I kill me too!):wave::woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cheers TC- I was wondering about that. Original, ain't I?:thumbsup:
Chris.


----------

